# A Must-Try Recipe for your BBQ Smoker fanatics



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

These are called ATBs (Atomic Buffalo Turds)...

A jalapeno stuffed with cream cheese and onion (plus a Lil' Smokie sausage), then wrapped in bacon and cooked on the smoker for a couple of hours.

They are TO DIE FOR....

Here's a link to the recipe...

Atomic Buffalo Turds - www.ifish.net


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

made those many times. They are awesome.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Those are awsome. Ive got a buddy that makes them all the time.


----------



## BillyVoltaire (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh yeah, these are a tailgating mainstay in the fall. Another good one is smoked gouda wrapped in garlic bacon and cooked until the bacon is crispy, absolutely unbelievable.

Never used any sugar or onion in our recipes and don't have any intentions to do so, but we always used pulled pork instead of the little smokies.

I would destroy a few of those right now if I had them.

BV


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

These look great. Thanks for posting.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Holy ridiculousness batman, those are probally the most awesome things Ive seem all week lol. 

Bacon makes everything better. Those must be fantastic. I gotta try that.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

for a truly brave soul I bet Habs would also be fantastic. One of these day I need to make some Habanero poppers.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

They are delicious, but i got no room for them


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow, now thats nice

As someone who used to live there I must say Florida winters are awesome lol.


----------



## rdn6405 (Nov 18, 2010)

I will definitely be giving those a try.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

I just made some of these tonight. Got the idea from this thread. I had to make them in the oven due to the temps outside but they still turned out great. Anyone else needing to use the oven, I cooked them at 250 for 2 hours.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

This is the first time I've ever heard of these.....I think I need to stop at Krogers on the way home tonight!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

OOOOoooohmanOmanOmanOmanOman! I want some!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Great recipe and link thanks i will be doing these as soon as weather permits!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

The habanero idea is also interesting...but I don't think anyone in this household would even be willing to try that other than myself...._hmmmmmm....._


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

gjcab09 said:


> The habanero idea is also interesting...but I don't think anyone in this household would even be willing to try that other than myself...._hmmmmmm....._


Once you take the seeds out they are really not that hot. Oh my goodness you just gave me a great idea!:biggrin:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Once you *take the seeds out* they are really not that hot. Oh my goodness you just gave me a great idea!:biggrin:


Where's the fun in that? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

gjcab09 said:


> Where's the fun in that? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


The fake out no body touches them cause they are convinced they are to hot. More for me!:tea:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The fake out no body touches them cause they are convinced they are to hot. More for me!:tea:


:tea: :nod::biggrin::wink:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Once you take the seeds out they are really not that hot. Oh my goodness you just gave me a great idea!:biggrin:


+1 on that.

If you're averse to hot food you can seed them and slice off a razor-thin layer of the meat inside the pepper... After cooking, you'll just have the nice, smokey pepper taste without the bite.

Also +1 to the pulled pork in peppers recipe. That's so good.


----------

